# lions, tigers...



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

i know that if u have a DWA you can keep these, n i was just wundrin, how exactly would you go about buying a lion/tiger, coz surely theres gotta be restrictions or laws n stuff?


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

thats what the DWAL is for and CITIES I would imagine


----------



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

is thee a difference btween a DWA and a DWAL then?


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

na DWAL is just dangerous wild animal licence, same thing as when people say DWA


----------



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

oh rite lol


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

i dont think you would get away with keeping it in your bedroom to be honest


----------



## monitorfan666 (Feb 15, 2007)

hmm where do you get em from aswell??
how much??
to keep one you would need alot of money, time and effort oh and guts lol
actually you could probaly tame em like really young
lol
:grin1:


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

monitorfan666 said:


> actually you could probaly tame em like really young
> lol
> :grin1:


yep this one is tame ('lion attack' makes it sound worse than it is. Theres no blood i promise )
YouTube - Lion Attack=


----------



## Hardwicki (Jun 18, 2007)

viper and vines in prestwich sell zoo animals...you cant look at what they have without proving you have the relevant license, zoo licence and what not, but i always wondered if they sell big cats n stuff...i'm goin this weekend. i'll ask. i know they sell monkeys.: victory:


----------



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

monitorfan666 said:


> hmm where do you get em from aswell??
> how much??
> to keep one you would need alot of money, time and effort oh and guts lol
> actually you could probaly tame em like really young
> ...


deffo lol, and id imagine quite alot of space!


----------



## Clones (May 5, 2007)

As far as i know, you can have anything really but when you apply for your dwa you have to say what your having and where your gonna keep it. 
Then a vet will come along while they inspect you and the enclosure to make sure its all safe. Even if that is all ok if its a tiger you wanted and you lived next to a school for example, they still might say no. So you have to spend all the cash on the dwa and insurance plus the setup then you find out if you will be allowed or not, so you might end up wasting a fair bit of cash.
If you get the go ahead tho its not a problem to get the animal as you just send off a copy of your dwa to a shop that deals to zoos and they will send you a list of what they can get you.
That is it to the best of my knowledge anyway.


----------



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

Hardwicki said:


> viper and vines in prestwich sell zoo animals...you cant look at what they have without proving you have the relevant license, zoo licence and what not, but i always wondered if they sell big cats n stuff...i'm goin this weekend. i'll ask. i know they sell monkeys.: victory:


thats quite cool! do u need more than the DWA 2 keep them then?

just so u all know im not gonna go n buy a lion or anything lol!


----------



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

so they would they need special heating or anything? apparently lions dont coz they adjust really well but wot bout tigers?

(to Clones)


----------



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

I am not a DWA expert but I couldn't see them allowing anyone other than a Zoo or Safari Park to keep a Lion regardless of DWA or not. Correct me if I am wrong.:smile:


----------



## Clones (May 5, 2007)

lil_me said:


> so they would they need special heating or anything? apparently lions dont coz they adjust really well but wot bout tigers?
> 
> (to Clones)


I have no idea about tigers or lions husbandry needs, dont plan on having either. Other things that need a dwa would be good i think tho.


----------



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

fazer600sy said:


> I am not a DWA expert but I couldn't see them allowing anyone other than a Zoo or Safari Park to keep a Lion regardless of DWA or not. Correct me if I am wrong.:smile:


yeah thats wot i thought.



Clones said:


> Other things that need a dwa would be good i think tho.


do u mean venomous snakes n stuff like that?


----------



## Clones (May 5, 2007)

yeah that list is huge and all sorts of stuff is on it, pretty much everything you can think of from types of bigger dogs to ant eaters to tasmanian devils. It would be intresting to keep almost anything on it really.


----------



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

ant eaters! oohya! do u no were i can find a list of eveything u can keep on DWA?


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

http://www.defra.gov.uk/wildlife-countryside/gwd/animallist.pdf


----------



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

thanks


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

im guna buy me a liger!


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

YouTube - liger


----------



## mgs1982uk (Jun 17, 2006)

Hardwicki said:


> viper and vines in prestwich sell zoo animals...you cant look at what they have without proving you have the relevant license, zoo licence and what not, but i always wondered if they sell big cats n stuff...i'm goin this weekend. i'll ask. i know they sell monkeys.: victory:


 
HE HAD A PAIR OF BLACK RHINOS FOR SALE LAST TIME I WAS IN THERE :mf_dribble:


----------



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

black rhino's!

r u joking?!


----------



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

just had a proper look at the list...

elephants?!?!
panda's?!
giraffes?!

im in shock lol!


----------



## Daredevil (Jul 10, 2007)

You can buy any animal on a DWA licensce as long as you can prove you've got a good enough environment in which to keep it. Not sure where you would buy some of the animals that are available but thats another thing entirely. :smile:


----------

